

My Letter to the Senate on PIPA - netmau5
http://blog.davejafari.com/my-letter-to-the-senate-on-pipa

======
nextparadigms
I don't know that much about the OPEN Act. I think it's not even finished yet.
But it could be a good way to _distract_ the politicians that support
SOPA/PIPA, at least so they don't think that what SOPA and PIPA are proposing
is the only way to stop piracy. It could be useful if it creates confusion
when voting for SOPA and PIPA, get them to vote against those bills, and then
we can deal with the OPEN Act.

Darrell Issa seems to have a lot more common sense than the SOPA/PIPA
sponsors, but after seeing how ITC can ban popular (HTC) products from the
market over some trivial patents, I'm not confident that they will deal with
the copyright issues in a sane way, either.

